# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm địa chỉ phay mạch in 2 mặt

## haignition

Tôi cần tìm nơi phay mạch in 2 mặt trên phíp thủy tinh , bạn nào biết chỗ xin vui lòng chì giúp . Xin cảm ơn .

----------


## conga

> Tôi cần tìm nơi phay mạch in 2 mặt trên phíp thủy tinh , bạn nào biết chỗ xin vui lòng chì giúp . Xin cảm ơn .


Nếu ở HN bác liên hệ Ngọc anh songlong 0904475528

----------


## haignition

Cảm ơn conga . Mình ở tp HCM cần tìm nơi ở tp HCM .

----------


## Gamo

Làm con CNC đi bạn?

----------

haignition

----------


## biết tuốt

mua quách phim cảm quang về làm cho xong , 1 ngày chắc oke  
còn bạn thích cnc như ý lão gà gợi ý thì mềnh có con hành trình 2020, inbox zalo mềnh chém đẹp nhá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## haignition

Mình thường xuyện làm mạch nên khi tk xong mạch  cần chỗ phay mỗi loại vài cái để test mẫu trườc khi đặt chỗ chuyên nghiệp làm  nhiều . Mạch nhỏ xưa nay mình vẫn ủi để test nhưng board lớn chịu thua hơn nữa lười khoan . Mình có liên hệ chỗ Mr Hưng (giacongmachin@gmail.com) thấy quảng cáo có nhận gia công 2 mặt nhưng khi chuyển file đặt làm thì chỉ nhận làm 1 mặt . Bạn nào biết chỗ nào ở tp HCM có nhận làm chỉ cho mình với .

----------

